# Favourite thing to do with a partners belly



## jdswangun (Jul 6, 2012)

I was wondering, what is your favourite thing to do with a fat partners belly? I think mines is to sort of scoop up the belly underneath the overhang. Just feels like the juiciest bit haha.


----------



## s13 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lay on a bed and let it pour over my chest making it hard to breathe as I hug them. I love a huge belly


----------



## Jah (Jul 8, 2012)

I love to give a big belly kisses and rubs.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 8, 2012)

Rub it, kiss it, squeeze it, whatever I can get away with.


----------



## jdswangun (Jul 10, 2012)

I also like to have a big belly hanging on my face. Rarely happened but it was a great pleasure. I would love a really big belly overhang to play with. I've yet to experience the pleasure of a fully fledged ssbbw belly.


----------



## mediaboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Belly fucking is the new titty fucking


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar (Aug 29, 2012)

Rub the hell out of it. And so many kisses!


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 29, 2012)

Ahhh... bellies, my favorite part of the female anatomy. Listing all the wonderful things about bellies would be as long as Bubba's description of all the many ways to prepare shrimp in the movie Forrest Gump.


----------



## BigFA (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh god, I love big bellies so much. Both on women and myself. I love to kiss, caress, lift and bury my face in the soft excess of a woman's big belly. Seeing her belly hanging over the front and sides of her jeans is pure heaven. Watching the fat jiggle and bounce as she walks is a huge turn-on. There is nothing like a woman's belly proudly proclaiming that she loves to eat and overindulge.


----------



## happyfatlover (Oct 17, 2012)

We love to celebrate my wife's belly with all senses: Watching, touching, feeling the softness and the gravity, the unsupported flesh. Massage is also great: She lying on her belly, me caressing her fat welling forth, watching her turning around, stopping when she lies on one side, kissing her belly supported by the couch and then the highlight when she exposes it entirely. This experience drives both of us crazy!


----------



## bremerton (Oct 22, 2012)

giving bellyrubs is definitely my favorite. rubbing the area sorta between the hips and the underbelly would have to be my second favorite.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, my wife is not exactly a big girl-by any means. When she's stuffed, I enjoy LIGHTLY running my fingernails over her belly...
I enjoy the same from her.


----------



## azerty (Oct 28, 2012)

I like to stuff my partner's belly (I as do with mine), and then lightly and gently rub it, kiss it. A round, squishy belly is soooooo erotic


----------



## boaterbabe (Nov 13, 2012)

I LOVE having my belly rubbed, it feels s amazing.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Nov 13, 2012)

boaterbabe said:


> I LOVE having my belly rubbed, it feels s amazing.



I totally agree! I love when my partner stuffs me full of fattening treats and plays with my belly. The way he squeezes and caresses it drives me crazy!


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Nov 14, 2012)

BigFA said:


> Oh god, I love big bellies so much. Both on women and myself. I love to kiss, caress, lift and bury my face in the soft excess of a woman's big belly. Seeing her belly hanging over the front and sides of her jeans is pure heaven. Watching the fat jiggle and bounce as she walks is a huge turn-on. There is nothing like a woman's belly proudly proclaiming that she loves to eat and overindulge.



^ This!!!


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 14, 2012)

"Good morning, this is Joe Carcioni, your green grocer, and it's time again to inspect the tuftin fruits!" <That's what I say to Kat when I'm kneading one patch after another across her tummy>


----------



## sanderbwa (Nov 15, 2012)

Though none of my partners were an ssbbw, (I mean it's really hard to find one where I live) I love to squeezing, kissing, rubbing fat bellies. And you can do a whole bunch of other things to have fun with fat.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't really had the chance to do anything too formal with a belly. But when I cuddle or more, it's one of the many spots I pay a lot of attention to. Lots of rubbing, kneading, and holding. Giving belly rubs is up my alley though. :wubu:
I really like to come from behind, and just put my hands around a girls waist.


----------



## jagtd (Nov 27, 2012)

I just really want to squeeze one in the midst of getting it in.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 4, 2012)

I love giving belly rubs. Sometimes I like to nestle my arm or my toes in the nice warm place under the overhang of my boyfriend's belly. It's cozy. xD 

I also like just smushing my face into it. Every now and then he'll just push my face into his gut and I'll stay like that and just nibble or kiss it until I have to breath again. :wubu:

Bellies are just awesome all around.


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 4, 2012)

No one has ever really rubbed my belly before.


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 5, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> No one has ever really rubbed my belly before.



*raises hand* You have a volunteer.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 12, 2012)

BigFA said:


> Oh god, I love big bellies so much. Both on women and myself. I love to kiss, caress, lift and bury my face in the soft excess of a woman's big belly. Seeing her belly hanging over the front and sides of her jeans is pure heaven. Watching the fat jiggle and bounce as she walks is a huge turn-on.



^THIS!^ My sentiments exactly, but stated far more succinctly and effectively than I could have done myself.


----------



## jigenbakuda (Dec 30, 2012)

BigFA said:


> Oh god, I love big bellies so much. Both on women and myself. I love to kiss, caress, lift and bury my face in the soft excess of a woman's big belly. Seeing her belly hanging over the front and sides of her jeans is pure heaven. Watching the fat jiggle and bounce as she walks is a huge turn-on. There is nothing like a woman's belly proudly proclaiming that she loves to eat and overindulge.



Yes indeed, this is the perfect answer. If its soft and jiggly there are no bounds to my pleasure!

And jiggly belly overflowing from jeans/whatever she is wearing is MEGA-EROTIC!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Dec 30, 2012)

I love rubbing my man's tummy after he's full. He'd never had anyone do that before me and he loves it...even bragged about it to his friends lol. I also love caressing it when we're snuggling, cuddling my face up to it...yeah, all good stuff. :smitten:

I don't like for him to touch mine, though. I'm really self-conscious about it.


----------



## Steve373 (Jan 2, 2013)

I like to do shots out of a nice big deep bellybutton.


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 3, 2013)

Squeeze, rub, blow (yes, that noise), kiss and lay my face on it.


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Jan 3, 2013)

As far as the physical realm, I love to gently move her belly out of the way during certain activities because it is so sensual and erotic. In the abstract, I love looking at pictures of her when we first met and before when she was 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60+ lbs lighter to see the evolution of the goddess that she has become.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't have a "partner" so I play with my own belly. :happy:

I am bottom heavy, belly, booty, hips and thighs. So naturally as a happy fat girl who is comfortable with her body, I like to play with it. I like to jiggle at the sides and make waves. It's a great sensation both physically and visually when it makes giant waves. (I love the ocean too. I love WAVES!)

Many times I will catch myself doing it without even realizing that I am doing it. I'll be standing around and will grab at a side and jiggle just a bit. When I am cold I use it as a hand warmer. 

Anyway, the belly is a beautiful part of the body and I like to make it wave.

:bow: to belly!!!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 6, 2013)

BriannaBombshell said:


> Many times I will catch myself doing it without even realizing that I am doing it. I'll be standing around and will grab at a side and jiggle just a bit. *When I am cold I use it as a hand warmer. *



LOL I do this too!


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 17, 2013)

bostonbbwluv said:


> As far as the physical realm, I love to gently move her belly out of the way during certain activities because it is so sensual and erotic...



This! Only with a 'him' in my case. 

Also, I really love to do some slow belly caressing and it usually progresses from very soft, gentle touching to firmer and more, you know, desirous touching. Same deal with belly kissing.

But - just as much as these more sensual things - I love simply resting my hand on someone's belly while cuddling and feeling it move subtly with his breathing :wubu:

okaybye


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2013)

feed, rub, squeeze and kiss.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2013)

BriannaBombshell said:


> I don't have a "partner" so I play with my own belly. :happy:
> 
> I am bottom heavy, belly, booty, hips and thighs. So naturally as a happy fat girl who is comfortable with her body, I like to play with it. I like to jiggle at the sides and make waves. It's a great sensation both physically and visually when it makes giant waves. (I love the ocean too. I love WAVES!)
> 
> ...



..ur just awesome.


----------

